# LGD: Win a Scout Slingshot!



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This is from my personal collection.






If you happened to already have watched the video, I am sorry you may to have to watch it again after reading the below rules for the contest.

First, I would like to say this is an oooold video, but thought it could work for here as well, and since the prize is a slingshot, the video is slingshot related 

The video has a series of youtube annotations, the hidden mouse over type.

The object is to find all of the "boxes" and run you mouse cursor over it to reveal numbers and math symbols. As you find them write them down in order to formulate a math equation (ex 6 + 2x3 =. and the answer would be 12 ). Follow simple math rules of operation!

post your answer in this thread NOT THE EQUATION.

More than one member can have the same answer. Once the contest is over I will ask all of the members that answered right to PM the equation to me.

If more than one person answers correctly, a drawing will determine the winner.

Note: You may not be able to view youtube annotations on a mobile/tablet.

You also may not see the annotations on the embedded video in the thread.

My suggestion is to view on a computer and directly on the video:s youtube page to increase your chances.

Contest ends next month

Have Fun, and Good Luck!



LGD


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

my answer is 92

thanks for hosting the comp lgd


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW that was hilarious dude. It cracked me up. my answer is 20 WHAT'S UP!!!!!!????? :king: thx for the opportunity


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

23


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i ran out of attention span . . . im out


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

23


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

eshot get outta here! you've won enough comps/giveaways :neener: :wave:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> eshot get outta here! you've won enough comps/giveaways :neener: :wave:


LOL :neener: , because there is a bug in random number generator :naughty:


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

Dang! I would love to win a scout, so the magic number is...140


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

not nearly as entertaining as your other videos duckman :-/

as for the equation... sadly i can only watch on my iPhail, so i guess no scout for me... too bad :-(

ah well...

good luck to all contestants, and a hearty thank you to the duckman for this funny, if a lil weird, competition.

cheers, remco


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

108

Cheers, Frank.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

23


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Guess I'm praying that my laptop charger shows up, so I might win that lovely piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha! I know this isn't one of my typical videos . I made this a few years ago for something else, and I just remembered about it today. I have a long list of videos to make, and working on my taxes, so I couldn't make a "traditional" contest vid.. And since I am not the type to walk the usual path of others, I thought this would be an interesting way to give up one of my slingshots....

I am sorry, that you have to be subjected to this  , but I figured "hey, why not make you work for it  ". J/k

I feel bad, for the ones that can't get to a pc to see annotations , but don't worry, I am sure more will come in the future.

Hint, and round up from posts so far:

1. Some seem to be either guessing or might not understand what to look for...
If you are guessing... good luck, but in the end you if you guessed right you will have to figure out how to provide me with the equation 
If you are unsure as to what to do, shoot me a pm and I will explain ( without exposing the locations of the annotations though)

2. The ones that appear to have worked the equation,,,, I am sure your math is right, but have missed either one or two parts of the equation.... Which will make a difference to the solution...
(I say this because since I know the equation, I know how you came up with your answer  )

That's all I can give you right now....the contest is still young, and there is plenty of time to recheck your answers (ie. it's ok to post a corrected solution)

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok, call me weird, but watching you stare and hearing your stomach make noises made me laugh.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Made me laugh too! I wonder, did you loop that video at all? Because if not.... You could win some contests for not blinking!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the contest!! My answer is 15. I'm new here and have greatly enjoyed all the information I have found here and I hope soon to show you all what I have been up to.

Good Luck Everyone and Thanks Again, Chef Ty.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm changing mine to 92! cant read my own symbols :blush:


----------



## Waterbar (Jan 8, 2013)

I came up with 23 as well, missed the first annotation the first time viewing...lol


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

e~shot said:


> 23


Pls delete my last post.

My final answer 15.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

My final answer is 15~ Started second guessing myself and sure enough!!!!!!!!!!!! 15.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

My post appears to have not posted but I got 24 in the end.


----------



## quail1 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm on a tablet right now but will participate when I get to a desktop.
5 minutes of those eyes are hilarious!!
Like your other YouTube videos


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

15 is my final answer.


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

this is my second post on this topic, I checked with my 13 yr old grandson and he gave me a math lesson...my final answer is 23...never too old to learn or re-learn what you forgot


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

15


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Nicholson said:


> 23


DELETE my last post please.

I change my answer to -9


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Nicholson said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > 23
> ...


scratch the last answer I'll go with 15


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, just wanted to add my status update here,,,,

There are 6 annotations, and yes you can change your answer at any time PRIOR to the ending of this contest ( not saying if you need to or not though  .

and final hint.... there is a quicker way of finding them

LGD


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

6 annotations!!!! :rofl:

Missed that one.

My final  answer is 36.

Frank.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Took me way too many times watching the video to find the 6th annotation. My new answer is *15*.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok just had a talk with a friend of mine who's a teacher and my new answer is -9 

Thank You!!


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

This has been bugging me for days now. I hated maths at school and had completely forgotten all the rules!

That said, i would like to give my final final answer :blush: :blush: 

15


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

My answer: 15! Thanks for the chance


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I must have been tired, that or the old B.O.D.M.A.S. skills let me down.

15 is my new and corrected answer


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Come on, dont be shy, give it a try  nothing wrong having an image of me stuck in your head FOREVER 

Update:

As you see there are a variety of answers, which got me to thinking... One should also be rewarded for the effort...

I will offer up an opportunity for a *second* prize (announced at a later time) for the ones that found em, but didn:t produce the final correct answer.... (the Scout opportunity is still for the ones that gave he proper answer)

So take a gander at my blinkless gaze, and post the answer to the equation in this thread (Again, do NOT post the equation in this thread answers ONLY )

Thank you all that have participated and will be participating... for the ones that dont join.. thanks for stopping by to witness the insanity 

LGD


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

LGD: Don't take this personally, but ever since I entered this contest, I can't wipe the image of your face from my minds eye. I find this very disturbing....could this be an alternative to water boarding??


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

tradspirit said:


> LGD: Don't take this personally, but ever since I entered this contest, I can't wipe the image of your face from my minds eye. I find this very disturbing....could this be an alternative to water boarding??


Ha! Sorry about that, I have to warn you though, if you start to "quack" every time you pick up a slingshot, you may have watched the video one too many times  

LGD


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Now that you mention it I have started "waddling" around ......


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Look, LGD, I was silent for days now becuse I was too embarrassed to state my problem  but I see this forum as my big familly so I will give it a try, here it is:

- ever since you placed that video I have been mouse-overing every single pixel of it, both here in the forum and in the youtube but nothing happens - no hidden numbers, no boxes, not even a blink of the pointer... :cursin:

- I have set some 15 minutes every day exclusively for mouseovering and am doing it earnestly, but again nothing happens, only your image which even came into my dreams couple of times as something insourmuntable, like when I was a student and dremaing of failing examinations I never even enlist for.. :wacko:

- my wife said to me couple of days ago: what's that with your face, you look somehow diffefrent??!! h34r:

- but I want that slingshot badly because I never had one like that :bowdown: , so I promise that I will continue to mouseover even if I rub the bottom part of the mouse off till the last moment of this geveaway's deadline! :stupidcomp:

cheers,

jazz


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

jazz said:


> Look, LGD, I was silent for days now becuse I was too embarrassed to state my problem  but I see this forum as my big familly so I will give it a try, here it is:
> 
> - ever since you placed that video I have been mouse-overing every single pixel of it, both here in the forum and in the youtube but nothing happens - no hidden numbers, no boxes, not even a blink of the pointer... :cursin:
> 
> ...


No worries Man... this is just for fun, so don't be scared to ask..

I don't know if you have browser issues or not,,, but here is what you are looking for (the box is a bit more faint before the curser is on it, but still can be seen.









That is one of the annotations... not saying which one, and when that occurs, but it will give you an idea as to what to look for...... also depending on what browser you are using, there are quicker ways to find them all.... EDIT: The arrow in the image is what I added to represent the mouse cursor you will not see any arrows.. just the box.

Ok,,, that's all I can give... since there are already answers posted..

LGD


----------



## rylan44 (Jan 3, 2013)

15


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

missed one the first time but the second time watching the video i found all 6. my answer is 15


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

thanks, LGD, I tried but still I cant see any boxes, and I tried in both mozilla and explorer, so i will give up but I wish you and all the contestans lots of fun.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Tyken (Aug 23, 2012)

I got 9, but i'm really discouraged by all the other answers


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

LGD, I'm ready for my scout now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :king: :naughty: :king: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

So, is this a hint that everyone is ready for the contest to end? If so, I am willing to close this out next weekend...

What will happen, I will have 2 drawings one for the members that answered correctly, and will be trying out for the scout. Then an additional one for the ones that participated ( excluding the members in the first drawing)... The prize, which I will announce again later will be random pieces of rubber of various types. I.e. 2040, 1745, flatlands ECt. To try different set ups with..

I feel I have to make a video of the drawing... As to proof of drawing.... And maybe entertainment purposes 

What says you(all)? Do you like this idea?


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

End it...


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Anoher whole week to wait?
Just end it.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm all about a drawing  heck I don't even know if i got the right answer, but to have to wait until next weekend....!? That's just torture duckman!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I will see what I can do... Its sunday here, and I have a long "Honey Do" list... if I can mustard up the time I will do it today... otherwise, I am afraid I will have to wait until the end of the work week....

I am hearing you all, and I am not trying to torture  at this moment at least 

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok... I have time mow to do this... It seems like people are anxious for the outcome.... I hope there was an ounce of fun in this for you guys, and not to torturing... I am closing this contest and making the drawing via video... I will create a new thread so keep an eye out.

There is one person, BKCOOLER, lurking on the thread as I type this... Not sure If you are trying for it or not, but if you are could you pleas pm me your answer... I would hate for someone to miss this by it being locked while you are figuring.

Thanks

LGD


----------

